# Brisbane Craft Bottle Shops - the definitive list



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/7/17)

I hope.

Preamble - I didn't know about one until my ex-Dan Murphy's employee neighbour who rates Trolley Red Ale as the best craft beer in the universe told me that there was a craft bottle-o I didn't know of in the area. I found this disturbing, so thought I'd compile the definitive AHB list.

Add in all the craft bottleoes you know of in BNE, including suburb. Obviously Coles and Woolies ones aren't really the name of the game here, more your smaller suburban types, especially those with good ranges and/or offer your less mainstream beers (and yes, I consider offering APA and IPA only to be mainstream).

*Copy the last list, and add your recommendations to keep the list rolling.*

Cellarbrations - Mitchelton (Blackwood Street)
Cellarbrations - Bowen Hills
Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop (unfortunately the Cellarbrations at Stafford/Everton Park is closed)
Black Sheep - Alderley (really good) and Everton Hills (OK)
Archive Beer Boutique


----------



## yochris77 (26/7/17)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> *Use the quote function to keep the list rolling.*
> 
> Cellarbrations - Mitchelton (Blackwood Street)
> Cellarbrations - Bowen Hills
> ...


----------



## earle (26/7/17)

Doesn't copy and paste work better for these types of lists?

Cellarbrations - Mitchelton (Blackwood Street)
Cellarbrations - Bowen Hills
Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop (unfortunately the Cellarbrations at Stafford/Everton Park is closed)
Black Sheep - Alderley (really good) and Everton Hills (OK)
Archive Beer Boutique
Harry browns at Eatons hill tavern and bracken ridge tavern
Cellarbrations wavell heights
Malt Traders - Market St, City


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/7/17)

earle said:


> Doesn't copy and paste work better for these types of lists?



Fixed it for you:

Cellarbrations - Mitchelton (Blackwood Street)
Cellarbrations - Bowen Hills
Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop (unfortunately the Cellarbrations at Stafford/Everton Park is closed)
Black Sheep - Alderley (really good) and Everton Hills (OK)
Archive Beer Boutique
Harry browns at Eatons hill tavern and bracken ridge tavern
Cellarbrations wavell heights
Malt Traders - Market St, City


----------



## unwrittenlaw (26/7/17)

My local is Greenslopes cellarbrations (used to be a super cellars). Plenty of local and imported goodness plus a 4 tap growler station.

Others I have visited worth adding to the list are:
Craft Red Hill
Cellarbrations - Mitchelton (Blackwood Street)
Cellarbrations - Bowen Hills
Cellarbrations Greenslopes
Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop (unfortunately the Cellarbrations at Stafford/Everton Park is closed)
Black Sheep - Alderley (really good) and Everton Hills (OK)
Archive Beer Boutique
Harry browns at Eatons hill tavern and bracken ridge tavern
Cellarbrations wavell heights
Malt Traders - Market St, City


----------



## Coodgee (26/7/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> My local is Greenslopes cellarbrations (used to be a super cellars). Plenty of local and imported goodness plus a 4 tap growler station.



that's my local too. They have more craft beer than you could possibly try in a year. Problem is if you want to try a single bottle of some IPA it might cost you $10-$20 for something that could be old and stands only a slim chance of being preferable to what I have brewed at home. I honestly don't know how non-brewing craft beer drinkers can justify the cost.


----------



## hwall95 (26/7/17)

Not relevant to just Brisbane but not sure if it has been posted on AHB yet, there's a good deal through BWS this month (as attached) which Dan's Wooloongabba and Middle Park will price match. I hear the Gap has avoided price matching though

Dans Wooloongabba has a decent range of IPA and Belgium's so you essentially get 50% off. 

The list so far is great. My local is the greenslopes cellars and Stones Corner Urban Cellars. Hawthorne Super Cellars also have an excellent range


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/7/17)

Gratuitous bump for the evening crowd.


----------



## mstrelan (28/7/17)

I've grouped this and ordered it alphabetically by suburb which should make it easier to find nearby stores.
*
CBD*
Malt Traders - Market St
*
North side*
Alderley - Black Sheep (really good)
Bowen Hills - Cellarbrations
Bracken Ridge - Harry Browns
Eatons Hill - Harry Browns
Everton Hills - Black Sheep (OK)
Mitchelton (Blackwood Street) - Cellarbrations
Red Hill - Craft
Stafford - Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop (unfortunately the Cellarbrations at Stafford/Everton Park is closed)
Wavell Heights - Cellarbrations

*South side*
Greenslopes - Cellarbrations (formerly Super Cellars)
Hawthorne - Cellarbrations (formerly Super Cellars)
South Bank - Malt Traders
West End - Archive Beer Boutique
Woolloongabba - Brewhouse Brisbane


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/7/17)

*CBD*
Malt Traders - Market St
*
North side*
Alderley - Black Sheep (really good)
Aspley - Cellarbrations (OK)
Bowen Hills - Cellarbrations (really good)
Bracken Ridge - Harry Browns
Eatons Hill - Harry Browns
Everton Hills - Black Sheep (OK)
Hamilton - Chalk & Cheese (OK)
Mitchelton (Blackwood Street) - Cellarbrations
Newstead - The Wine Emporium (was good, getting worse)
Red Hill - Craft
Stafford - Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop (unfortunately the Cellarbrations at Stafford/Everton Park is closed)
Wavell Heights - Cellarbrations

*South side*
Greenslopes - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
Hawthorne - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
South Bank - Malt Traders
West End - Archive Beer Boutique
West End - Crafty Fox Cellars (same people as greenslopes & hawthorne)
Woolloongabba - Brewhouse Brisbane


----------



## madpierre06 (28/7/17)

*CBD*
Malt Traders - Market St
*
North side*
Aspley - Cellarbrations (OK)
Bowen Hills - Cellarbrations (really good)
Bracken Ridge - Harry Browns
Eatons Hill - Harry Browns
Everton Hills - Black Sheep (OK)
Everton Park - Liquor Legends (pretty decent, external outlet for Stafford Tavern, formerly Cellarbrations)
Hamilton - Chalk & Cheese (OK)
Mitchelton (Blackwood Street) - Cellarbrations
Newmarket - Black Sheep (pretty good, have expanded shelf space)
Newstead - The Wine Emporium (was good, getting worse)
Red Hill - Craft
Stafford - Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop
Stafford City - Black Sheep - pretty decent
Wavell Heights - Cellarbrations

*South side*
Greenslopes - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
Hawthorne - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
South Bank - Malt Traders
West End - Archive Beer Boutique
West End - Crafty Fox Cellars (same people as greenslopes & hawthorne)
Woolloongabba - Brewhouse Brisbane


----------



## crowmanz (28/7/17)

*CBD*
Malt Traders - Market St
*
North side*
Aspley - Cellarbrations (OK)
Bowen Hills - Cellarbrations (really good)
Bracken Ridge - Harry Browns
Eatons Hill - Harry Browns
Everton Hills - Black Sheep (OK)
Everton Park - Liquor Legends (pretty decent, external outlet for Stafford Tavern, formerly Cellarbrations)
Hamilton - Chalk & Cheese (OK)
Mitchelton (Blackwood Street) - Cellarbrations
Newmarket - Black Sheep (pretty good, have expanded shelf space)
Newstead - The Wine Emporium (was good, getting worse)
Red Hill - Craft
Stafford - Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop
Stafford City - Black Sheep - pretty decent
Wavell Heights - Cellarbrations

*South side*
Greenslopes - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
Hawthorne - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
South Bank - Malt Traders
West End - Archive Beer Boutique
West End - Crafty Fox Cellars (same people as greenslopes & hawthorne)
Woolloongabba - Brewhouse Brisbane

East Side?
Cleveland - The Vine Liqour Marts
North Stradbroke Island Point Lookout - Stradbroke Island Hotel Bottleshop


----------



## madpierre06 (28/7/17)

*CBD*
Malt Traders - Market St
*
North side*
Aspley - Cellarbrations (OK)
Bowen Hills - Cellarbrations (really good)
Bracken Ridge - Harry Browns
Eatons Hill - Harry Browns
Everton Hills - Black Sheep (OK)
Everton Park - Liquor Legends (pretty decent, external outlet for Stafford Tavern, formerly Cellarbrations)
Hamilton - Chalk & Cheese (OK)
Hendra - Hop & Vine (apparently pretty decent, do growler fills)
Mitchelton (Blackwood Street) - Cellarbrations
Newmarket - Black Sheep (pretty good, have expanded shelf space)
Newstead - The Wine Emporium (was good, getting worse)
Red Hill - Craft
Stafford - Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop
Stafford City - Black Sheep - pretty decent
Wavell Heights - Cellarbrations

*South side*
Greenslopes - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
Hawthorne - Cellars (formerly Super Cellars)
South Bank - Malt Traders
West End - Archive Beer Boutique
West End - Crafty Fox Cellars (same people as greenslopes & hawthorne)
Woolloongabba - Brewhouse Brisbane

East Side?
Cleveland - The Vine Liqour Marts
North Stradbroke Island Point Lookout - Stradbroke Island Hotel Bottleshop


----------



## Coodgee (28/7/17)

what about that place called "Grog Shop" in Coorparoo. It deserves at least an honourable mention


----------



## yochris77 (2/12/17)

Boondall bottlemart has been mentioned here and there. I havent been yet.


----------



## Fergy1987 (13/12/17)

I have been trying to get a list like this for ages! So glad I found it. However it seems everytime I pick up a hobby, things I need for that hobby are always on the other side of town.....Had aquariums, lived on the northside and all the good places were on the south......Now beer moved to the southside and all the good places are on the North  - Even the ones are on the south in this list are a fair hike - but looks like I'm off to Greenslopes!


----------



## dibbz (5/1/18)

Aspley Cellarbrations is average, they have Green Beacon, Newstead and All Inn cans, I'd say this the the bare minimum to get a mention.
Wavell Heights - Cellarbrations - you'll find some good local and international beers here.. Stuff like 8wired, rodenbachs MO etc. not massive but a few gems from time to time.
Stafford - Stafford Tavern Bottle Shop - actually Liquorlegends - a good range of craft beers local and international. Hang a right in the cold room door theres 2 more shelves. Same supply chain as Everton Park LL.
Stafford - Black Sheep aka 3 little pigs bottleo - recently expanded and pretty good now. about 4 shelves and 2 fridges of local and international craft now.


----------

